# Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung



## Digicat (28. Juni 2010)

Servus Vogelfreunde, Servus Ornithologen

Wie in einem anderen Thread schon angemerkt, füttere ich "meine" Piepmatze das ganze Jahr durch .... heuer zum erstenmal 

Welcher Unterschied zur "nur" Winterfütterung ....


Sie kommen, speziell, wenn es feucht/nass und kalt ist, so wie eben im heurigen Frühjahr/Frühling war
Es kommen neuerdings Arten, die habe ich bis jetzt noch nie/selten im Sommer beobachten konnte (Mittelspecht, Haubenmeisen, Sumpf-, Weiden- und Schwanzmeisen)

Die Fütterung wird sehr gut angenommen ..... 

Ein Beitrag zur Ganzjahresfütterung

Noch einer

Hoffe ich konnte einige von Euch auch dazu animieren, obwohl dieses Thema recht heftig bei den Fachleuten kontraversiell diskutiert wird ... 

Wie haltet es Ihr ...... Pro/Kontra Ganzjahresfütterung 

Eure Meinung würde mich brennend interessieren und wenn ja Ganzjahresfütterung ... Eure Erfahrungen


----------



## Bärbel (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

Hallo Helmut,
wir füttern seit Herbst letzten Jahres auch zum ersten Mal "richtig" die Piepmätzchen, d.h. das/die Futterhäuschen sind seit Anfang Oktober nie leer gewesen. Über den Winter mußte man ganz schön oft nachfüllen, oft sogar 3x am Tag.
Ab April ungefähr wurde nicht mehr soviel Futter verbraucht, aber es war doch noch beachtlich, wieviel - trotz der freien Felder/Wiesen und Hecken ringsum - gefressen wurde. Jetzt, seit der Nachwuchs bei vielen Vögeln da ist, kommen sie wieder verstärkt zur Futterstelle und holen sich ihren Teil. Wir füllen z.Zt. nur noch auf, wenn es leer ist, so alle 2 Tage und haben es auf ein Häuschen beschränkt.
Die Anzahl und Vielfalt der Vögel in unserem Garten hat seit der konsequenten Fütterung enorm zugenommen und darum ist es den "Aufwand" auf jeden Fall wert. Außerdem wächst jetzt auch __ Lein, Weizen und Sonnenblumen in allen Töpfen und freien Flächen 

Grüßle
Bärbel


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

Also ich bin ja Mitglied des NABU (Naturschutzbund) und interessiere mich seit wir hier wohnen für die heimischen Vögel. deshalb habe ich mich auch eingehend damit beschäftigt. Meist wird eine Vogelfütterung von den Experten ganz abgelehnt. Notfalls wird toleriert, dass man bei geschlossener Schneedecke, die länger anhält, oder Temperaturen tagsüber unter - 10 Grad bei Kahlfrost die Vögel füttert. Alles andere wäre eigentlich unnötig bzw. sogar eher schädlich (großer Stress bei den Vögeln am Futterhaus und viele andere Gründe). Allenfalls werden Meisenknödel geduldet. Aber ich habe mich diesen Vorgaben auch widersetzt und füttere meist so ab Dezember bis Ende Februar. Wir haben hier sehr viele Vögel und ich habe sehr viele Futterstellen, trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Stress. Außerdem haben wir hier noch Spatzen, die ja inzwischen auch auf der roten Liste stehen, und die werden auch im Sommer bei uns gefüttert, weil sie zahm sind, sind ja hier geboren. Des weiteren gibt es im Winter hier  Buntspechte, Grünspechte, Schwarzspechte, Eichelhäher, Tannenhäher, Kernbeißer, Hauben-, __ Tannen-, Blau-, Kohl- und Schwanzmeisen, Amseln, Sing-, Wacholder- und Misteldrossel, Rotkehlchen, Erlenzeisige, Wintergoldhähnchen, Kleiber, Baumläufer ... ich hab bestimmt noch einige vergessen. Viele bekommen im strengen Winter Spezialfutter, was aber bei der großen Anzahl Vögel nicht so einfach ist.
Im Sommer kommen natürlich noch die __ Stare, Mönchsgrasmücke, Fitislaubsänger, Trauerschnäpper und viele andere hinzu. Aber da wir ja am Wald wohnen und viel Wasser ringsum ist, gibt es hier immer genug Nahrung für die Vögel.


----------



## Sven Horstedt (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

moin,
mit was fütters Du den die Vögel mir langt es schon im Winter wenn die mir 2kg Sonnenblumenkerne auf 2 Tage verteilt auffressen 

Lg Sven


----------



## Rotkehlchen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

Hallo Digicat, 

ich sehe das eher kritisch, da ich im Tierpark ehrenamtlich arbeite und wir im Herbst reihenweise Jungvögel zum Großziehen bekommen, die von den Eltern dann verlassen wurden, da diese gen Süden gezogen sind und die Jungen noch nicht flügge bzw. futterfest zurückließen. Es ist nämlich so, dass die Elternvögel durch dauerhaft gegebenes Futter verlernen, den Jahresrhythmus beizubehalten, d.h., sie brüten im September häufig noch ein 3. Mal, haben aber kein natürliches Futter mehr und sind dann ganz auf den Menschen angewiesen - und füttere du dann mal Schwalbenküken, wenn es keine Insekten mehr gibt.
Früher (d.h. Ende der 80er Jahre) habe ich in der Schule noch gelernt, dass die Amsel ein Zugvogel ist, heute ist sie im Winter schon sesshaft, was sicher durch das Zufüttern kommt.

Bei den Igeln ist es ja auch so, dass die viel zu spät geborenen und dadurch im Herbst zu leichten Jungen keine Chance in der Natur haben. Mein Tierpark-Chef lässt die von Leuten gebrachten Igelchen dann auch im Gelände laufen und zieht sie nicht von Hand groß (stehen ja auch nicht mehr auf der Roten Liste). Das macht er deshalb, weil bei Handaufzucht in den Igeln weitervererbt würde, dass Igel ja seine Jungen noch im Herbst zur Welt bringen kann. Wenn jetzt diese Tiere aber per Hand großgezogen werden, vererbt sich das "schlechte Genmaterial" immer weiter - die Natur hingegen sorgt dafür, dass nur die Igeljungen erfolgreich über den Winter kommen, die genügend Zeit haben, sich kräftig Fett anzufressen, und somit das Überleben der Art sichern können.    

Was ich allerdings immer begrüße, ist eine Ecke im Garten, die für Wildtiere reserviert ist (z.B. lieben Zaunkönige Unterschlupfgelegenheiten unter Brettern usw.). Leider ist unser Reihenhausgarten zu klein dafür, aber eine "Lotterecke" haben wir trotzdem.
Auch über Äpfel, die am Baum hängen gelassen werden oder andere Fruchtstände, freuen sich Vögel im Winter.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

Servus

Danke für Eure Erfahrungsberichte 

@ Sven: Alles was an Futter inkl. Eichhörnchenfutter Hier gibt.

Bestelle alle Monat im Wert von ca. € 100.-

Meine Futterstellen sind mit Futtersäule, 2 x Erdnusssäulen, Futterhaus, Energiekuchen-Kombihaus und 2 x Meisenknödelspirale. Meisenknödel werden auch noch frei ausgehängt


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

Servus Sandra

Ich respektiere deine Meinung 

Aber .....

Wo ist heute noch Natur , daß man da nicht ein bisserl nachhelfen muß 

Gerade du als Mitarbeiterin in einem Tierpark solltest doch die Situation kennen, nehmt Euch doch um Tiere an, die es in "Freier Wildbahn" nicht mehr alleine schaffen . 

Die Zerstörung der Habitate schreitet zügig voran .

Gut, es handelt sich großteils um Tiere die auf der Liste "der Auszusterbenden" stehen, z.B. Sibirischer Tiger ......

aber kann das nicht auch in Zukunft unseren Piepmatze drohen


----------



## Rotkehlchen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

Das ist so eine Sache mit den Tieren, die uns gebracht werden. Das fängt bei Rehkitzen an und endet bei besagten Schwalbenküken im Herbst. Oftmals bekommen wir auch Eulen, die "aus dem Nest gefallen sind", die wir dann mühsam daran gewöhnen müssen, dass sie lebendige Mäuse erbeuten können - hätten die Leute die Vögel dort gelassen, wäre den Tieren mehr geholfen. Das sind dann die guten Beispiele für falschverstandene Tierliebe. 

Mit dem Lebensraum hast Du natürlich Recht, drum finde ich es eben auch wichtig, dass Gartenbesitzer ein bisschen darauf achten, solche Gewächse zu pflanzen, die Insekten anlocken und damit den Vögeln als Nahrungsquelle dienen. Gerade in Richtung Insektenhotel kann man auch hübsche Sachen basteln.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

Servus Sandra

Genau das ist ja das wichtigste ...


> drum finde ich es eben auch wichtig, dass Gartenbesitzer ein bisschen darauf achten, solche Gewächse zu pflanzen, die Insekten anlocken und damit den Vögeln als Nahrungsquelle dienen.


Ein naturnaher Garten ist für mich persönlich die Krönung der Gartengestaltungskunst ... wenn sich Vögel, Insekten, Amphibien und Reptilien im Garten einstellen, weiß ich, ich habe aller richtig gemacht 
Dazu gehört ja eben auch ein Gartenteich, am besten ohne Fischbesatz 

Nur, dazu zählt halt für mich auch die Fütterung der Singvogerl ...... soviele Beerensträucher kann ich garnet pflanzen als die Piepmatze fressen .....

Kleine Beispiel:
Wir hatten im Ex-Garten einen Zierapfelbaum. Dieser war, nachdem Wacholderdrosseln und Seidenschwänze eingefallen waren, binnen zwei Tage kahl.
   
Hier gibts mehr Vogelbilder


----------



## laolamia (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

hallo!

also ich fuettere auch, aber natuerlich 
hab ca 100m "vogelschutzhecke" mit dornigen bueschen und beeren- meine oma muss ich immer vom __ holunder wegjagen 
bin ueberrascht was sich jetzt alles bei uns rumtreibt 

gruss marco


----------



## Rotkehlchen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

Deine Vogel-Bilder sind der Hammer! Dein Name ist quasi Programm - zumindest das Digi  . Gehe ich mir gleich in Ruhe alle angucken. 

So ein richtiger Naturgarten wäre die Krönung - aber leider haben wir nur einen kleinen Reihenhausgarten am Stadtrand. Das ein oder andere etwas seltenere Vögelchen wie Schwanzmeisen oder Eichelhäher hat sich aber auch schon eingefunden (der Eichelhäher muss aber i-wie unserem Kater zum Opfer gefallen sein, der lag mal tot auf der Terasse, der Ärmste).
Im nächsten Jahr bzw. noch diesen Sommer will ich noch etwas mehr für die Insekten tun. 
Mein Teich wächst ja nun auch langsam zu, da hoffe ich auf nächstes Jahr, dass sich ein paar Amphibien einfinden und auch bleiben.

Was ich bei Deiner Fütterung, egal wie ich dazu stehe, aber auf jeden Fall gut finde, ist, dass Du offenbar spezielles Futter nimmst und nicht wie Lieschen Müller wohl das übriggebliebene Winterfutter verbrauchen würde.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vogel-Ganzjahresfütterung*

Servus Sandra

Danke 

Und der Nick ist damals wirklich aus diesem Grund geboren worden ..... Digi (steht für die erste digitale Spiegelreflex ... Konica Minolta Dynax 7D) und das Cat (weil unsere Miezen damals fast ausschließlich Modell stehen mußten)



> So ein richtiger Naturgarten wäre die Krönung - aber leider haben wir nur einen kleinen Reihenhausgarten am Stadtrand.


Eine Ecke findet sich bestimmt, wo du den "Wildwuchs" fördern könntest 



> Mein Teich wächst ja nun auch langsam zu, da hoffe ich auf nächstes Jahr, dass sich ein paar Amphibien einfinden und auch bleiben.


Deinen Teich hast uns aber noch vorenthalten  oder habe ich da was übersehen 

Stell uns Ihn doch bitte vor .... 



> Was ich bei Deiner Fütterung, egal wie ich dazu stehe, aber auf jeden Fall gut finde, ist, dass Du offenbar spezielles Futter nimmst


Naja, Vivara bietet halt spezielles Futter an , zwar net ganz billig, aber die Qualität stimmt


----------

